# Anyone try to change their eye color with msm/arbutin?



## maxbrokeneck (Dec 18, 2011)

I was reading a thread on bb.com about someone who was trying to lighten his eyes using msm/arbutin. I thought I'd ask here.

Seems legit, yes? Anyone with experience with this?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 18, 2011)

This is interesting. Gotta a link?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 18, 2011)

Outcome #1: You put $300 water in your eyes and nothin happens.


Outcome #2: you go blind and have to type like this ... . .. ...... . ... ........ ... ..


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 18, 2011)

why would you want to change the color of your eyes?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 18, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Outcome #1: You put $300 water in your eyes and nothin happens.
> 
> 
> Outcome #2: you go blind and have to type like this ... . .. ...... . ... ........ ... ..



How can people read this????


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 19, 2011)

Non prescription color contacts are easier and safer, and you could change colors everyday too!


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Dec 19, 2011)

djlance said:


> This is interesting. Gotta a link?


 
ITT: I attempt to change my eye color - Bodybuilding.com Forums

here's the thread I was talking about. 



Vibrant said:


> why would you want to change the color of your eyes?


 
Brown eyes...so boring....


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry but its not for me.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 20, 2011)

.... .. . .... .. ....... .. . .. . . . . . . . .........


----------

